# Add Products Please



## olshanski (Mar 5, 2008)

I have reviews of 2 products. I haven't reviewed in a while and things have changed. When I first started doing reviews, I was able to add the products myself.  It is my understanding that now a moderator adds the products and once they are added I can place my review.



In any case: 
I have reviews for:

PUBLISHER: Goodman Games
Product: DCC 42: The Secret of the Stonearm

and

PUBLISHER: Goodman Games
Product: DCC 37: The Slithering Overlord


----------



## olshanski (Mar 6, 2008)

and one more that I'd like to do, assuming these get added soon enough:

Publisher: Necromancer Games
Product: Shades of Gray


----------



## Crothian (Mar 6, 2008)

Things have change again, or shall I say they have broke.  We are unable to add anything to the review data base to review new items.  Items already there reviews can still be added to.

If you want you may start a thread in general using the review tag and post the review there.  People will at least be able to see it.


----------



## AdamOA (Jun 24, 2008)

*Ïðîôñòðîé - óñòàíîâêà êîíäèöèîíåðîâ, êîíäèöèîíåðû - ïðîäàæà*

Êîìïàíèÿ Ïðîôñòðîé çàíèìàåòñÿ ïðîäàæåé è óñòàíîâêîé êîíäèöèîíåðîâ è ïðåäëàãàåò ðàçëè÷íîå êëèìàòè÷åñêîå îáîðóäîâàíèå - è îáû÷íûå êîíäèöèîíåðû, è ñïëèò-ñèñòåìû. 
Íàøà êîìïàíèÿ ðàäà ïðåäëîæèòü Âàì ðàáîòû ïî ìîíòàæó ëþáîãî êëèìàòè÷åñêîãî îáîðóäîâàíèÿ. 
Ìîíòàæ è óñòàíîâêà êîíäèöèîíåðîâ ïðîèçâîäèòüñÿ ñ èñïîëüçîâàíèåì ñîâðåìåííîãî îáîðóäîâàíèÿ. 
Ìû âñåãäà ãàðàíòèðóåì êà÷åñòâî è íàäåæíîñòü!


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Jun 24, 2008)

Reported


----------

